# Back From Berlin



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Guten Tag liebe Forum Freunde!

Pablo and I made it back OK. We spent 10 weeks in Berlin and it still seemed not enough. Joey and I got re-married in Berlin and here are a few pics for you guys to enjoy. 
Believe it or not, I only have a handful of pics of my lovely little Puppyboy . We spent most of the time out in the streets and parks of Berlin. Pablo had A LOT of fun in the city and he made sure to make my poor cousin's overweight dog loose a few pounds, LOL. We were so busy with the wedding preparations, visiting friends&family, me working for 5 weeks that I didn't get to take many or any pics. 
I'm still in the process of re-arranging and cleaning, so not a whole lot of time left for my lovely Hav forum.

:grouphug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome back Maryam and Pablo!!!!!!! :whoo:

You were missed, Maryam. Sure missed your sense of humor and photos. Great to see Pablo all grown up. Omg, he's a big boy now!

Congratulations on your 2nd wedding! You make a beautiful couple I just love that photo of the shadows in the sand. Sooooooo romantic. 

What type of work were you doing there?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Marj, good reading from you! 
That first pic is actually our shadows on good old Berlin concrete, LOL. I worked as an assistant doctor at my Uncle's practice, they needed a helping hand/brain.
And yup, my Pablo is all grown up now, he and Nico turned 1 on the 17th. He weighs 14.5 pounds with no gram of fat. He runs so much, it must all be muscle weight, LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome back, Maryam! 

Oh man, I just love your wedding photos. You have to explain that second image with you two in color and the others all grayed out behind you. That's really cool! The photo with your arm up on Joey's shoulder is gorgeous! I love how striking that one is.

It is good to see you again.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome back Maryam! I missed you and Pablo. Your wedding photos are gorgeous can't wait to read more.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome back Maryam. 

Congratulations on the second wedding. Great pictures, I particularly like the one where the background looks faded and you two are in color - very cool. Oh, and the little man Pablo has grown up and so very handsome, you must post more pics of him.

Again, welcome back,


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome back, Maryam! It was a pleasure to meet you and Pablo on your way through Detroit and a treat to see your beautiful photos here. What a gorgeous couple you are! I love the selectively colored photos especially.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome home Maryam! And congratulations on your wedding...the photos are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome back Maryam and Pablo!:whoo:
Beautiful beautiful photos--you such are a gorgeous/handsome couple!

Pablo is all grown up now and just as handsome as ever!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Ladies.
I too love the second pic. We had chosen a very nice location for the shots right by the Berlin Dome. I will post more pictures once Joey brings them back home. 

Since there were lots of tourists, some of them ended up taking pics of us. I grabbed one of them and asked him to take a few pics of our shadows while our photographer was looking for a parking spot. So basically the first 2 were taken on a bridge crowded with people. He then emailed me the few pics he had taken of us. 

On the 2nd pic you can see my cousin standing to the right with one of her friends who unknowingly also ended up being on the last pic to the right in the background.
I have plenty of awesome pics with very different backgrounds!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Girlfriend! 

I missed you....

Thanks for the birthday email for Nico on the 17th! I still never sent you an updated photo, I'll have to get around to that,  Your second wedding photos are incredibly beautiful, how romantic! I think I spy belton coloring on Pablo now, am I right?

Hugs!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Kristin, yes, Pablo is ticking like crazy! He should soon be a Black&Grey rather than Black&White, LOL. Pleeeeeaaaaase send me pics of your boys!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome back!! So glad to read your posts again!! LOVE the pictures of your second wedding. You two are one good-looking couple!! When was your first?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome back Maryam. 
Your wedding photos are beautiful. Pablo is adorable.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome back! Great wedding photos! How cool to have a second wedding! Can't wait to see more pics  And Happy Belated Birthday Pablo and Nico!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome home! What beautiful pictures. I'm glad you all (including Pablo) had a good time.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome back!!!! Your photos are GREAT and you are gorgeous!!! Did you get any of you two in your wedding duds with Pablo??? 

Any good shots for the upcoming calendar??? Im stalking people now. 

We missed you!!!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome back, Maryam! You look so lovely. Great pictures!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome back. Love the wedding pictures. Boy, had Pablo grown up!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome back Maryam, we missed you! What wonderful wedding photos. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Maryam!

Great to have you back on the forum!
Congrats on the re-marrige! 

Ryan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome back:wave:, the wedding pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome back, Maryam! You were definitely missed around here. My, what beautiful pictures of your 2nd wedding, how romantic <sigh>


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome back!
Love your pics! Wow 10 weeks in Berlin! How cool!!
Dawna


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Maryam,

Beautiful pictures. Glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone, here are a few more. I'm still waiting on my cousin to send me some Pablo pics...

Melissa, good to know that a great photographer like you finds the pics great! Thanks! Sorry, no usable pics of my stud dog for this year's calendar


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

A few more...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I finally got them. I know Joey&I look silly on the last one, but I thought it's so cute to see how Pablo was loving on us.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Maryam, Welcome back!!! Your wedding photos are beautiful. Pablo looks so sweet in those last 3 pics, and that little pink tongue giving your hubby kisses is so cute!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Maryam, 

You look absolutely beautiful in your photos! Pablo looks like he is dressed in a little tux... too cute. And I don't think that y'all look silly in that photo... you look happy!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous pictures, Maryam! You make a lovely couple. And how cute is Pablo! What cute pictures of three of you.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome back Maryam. Wow what beautiful photos!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome back Maryam. Loved the pictures, and Pablo's coat looks beautiful!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

So glad you had a wonderful summer, Maryam. Your photos are wonderful! And I enjoyed seeing them - thanks for posting them.

I am happy we got a chance to meet when you were passing through Detroit. You will notice I have a new baby now!

Sue


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my Sue! Major Congrats! I was looking into Cotons and that's how I discovered the Neezers.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Gorgeous*

You are a stunning bride, so happy and glamorous! What a handsome groom. And a dog that matches perfectly.

Thank you for sharing your special day with us. I'm honored!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: More FABULOUS photos! :whoo:

Maryam--you are so beautiful! I love each and every photo!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome back Maryam! Your wedding photos are wonderful. Such a beautiful bride!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Maryam, thanks for sharing more pics. They are gorgeous!! You are both gorgeous and Pablo is such a cutie. He really has grown a lot since we last saw pics of him. Wow. Almost ready for your 2nd Hav now, right??? 

Stunning pictures. All of them!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:whoo: Yay! What a great way to start the day...PICTURES! What stunning wedding photos, Maryam, I love them all! How romantic! Pablo looks happy too.  I guess I missed this because I was on vacation when you posted, but I'm glad to discover it now. I'll just bump it in case any one else missed it too. Welcome home!!!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Congratulations and Best Wishes to the Happy Couple and Havanese..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome back Maryam! I missed seeing you around here!!!! :hug:

I love your second wedding pics... you looked beautiful. How wonderful to get remarried in Berlin! What a great idea.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina said:


> Welcome back Maryam! I missed seeing you around here!!!! :hug:
> 
> I love your second wedding pics... you looked beautiful. How wonderful to get remarried in Berlin! What a great idea.


Now, now Lina! Don't go getting any ideas now! :suspicious: :biggrin1: ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome back....love your pictures. I missed this earlier.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Marj, don't worry... I'm not planning a vow renewal any time soon!


----------

